# Reversing the menopause



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Really interesting article about a revolutionary treatment apparently reversing the menopause.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-4392774/Greek-lawyer-40-expecting-twins-new-treatment.html

Yes its the mail, ignore the comments obvs!


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks Artypants.
I wonder if 52 years old was successful and when the procedure will be offered on regular basis. I have looked at Genesis website and it is not listed yet under IVF section.


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

This place (in NYC) seems to offer it:

https://www.infertilityny.com/ovarian-rejuvenation-nyc/


----------

